# Which Dish for FTA ??



## dspaul (Mar 23, 2005)

Hi Everybody !
Well I just purchased a CoolSat Pro..and am hoping to get up and running soon.
My question relates to dish size.. Would a 90cm or smaller dish, function much differently than..say a 100 cm one ? I want to get the most bang for the buck. And if need be, maximize under the FCC Over-the-Air Reception Device Rule.
Any advice would greatly be appreciated. I will most probably go with a motorized system. The cost difference between the two dishes, is very marginal. So...
what do you suggest experts ???
Thanks a million !


----------



## kenglish (Oct 2, 2004)

There's not a whole lot of difference between a .9 and a 1.0, for instance. Going from a .75 to a 1.0 is a "noticeable" difference, especially in marginal conditions like rain fade, snow, etc. 

Just remember, the wind loading and weight are factors on mounting and on motors. Otherwise, get whatever you have room for (and the correct size motor for it). 

Also, "trueness" of the dish's curve, and the quality of the LNBF will be a major factor in some instances.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

As kenglish said, it's all incremental. If the cost is truly insignificant and you have no other reason to stay small, go with the bigger dish. You don't want to be putting up with rain fade or a flaky transponder on your favorite channel and wondering whether a larger size would have fixed the problem. Go for it!


----------

